# Red Star Line



## otto (Oct 3, 2019)

I dug this  coffee/tea cup ,in a ravine that was used as a dump site in the late 1800's. Red Star Line ran from  Antwerp Belgium to NYC and Philly from 1871-1934. They moved over 2 Million migrants from Europe to America over that period of time. The manufactures mark would indicate the cup was made between 1881 and 1898.  I'm not sure but think this is the china used in 2nd or 3rd class.  Someone lifted  it from one of the ships only to throw it away.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 3, 2019)

That's super awesome!  Love the old ship china...have a pretty big collection of it myself but have never dug any!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 4, 2019)

That is so cool.  Love it.


----------

